# Moving my new mill



## Dabbler (Mar 23, 2019)

The vendor had a 20" pallet jack so it fit the mill perfectly.  The lifting bars worked splendidly!
This is all I have from the vendor's shop.  It's still in the bed of my truck, but I'll photograph the delivery to tomorrow.


----------



## John Conroy (Mar 23, 2019)

Good looking machine John!


----------



## kevin.decelles (Mar 23, 2019)

jealous..... again!


----------



## Everett (Mar 23, 2019)

Nice machine!


----------



## PeterT (Mar 23, 2019)

Good score for a good guy! Did the mambo vise come with?
You may borrow my patent pending 'woody' emergency pin wrench if the need arises LOL


----------



## YYCHM (Mar 23, 2019)

What size and make is it?  What does it weigh?  How did you get onto the bed of your truck?


----------



## Dabbler (Mar 24, 2019)

So it is a Modern Tool supplied Precision Matthews 935VS. The specs are *here*

The loading bay door was 5" taller than the bay of my truck, and we used a Loading dock ramp to ease it down to the bed of the truck.  Those pesky lifting bars were too wide to fit across the bed so we had to cant the mill at an angle and use the bars at an angle also.  Raised it on the lifting bars, lowered the jack and pulled out.  Then (the long part) lowered it right to the bed of the truck.  

In the morning I'll post a pic of it on the truck if you like.


----------



## trlvn (Mar 24, 2019)

Beauty!  What is your plan to power it?


----------



## Bofobo (Mar 24, 2019)

That bit of rain this morning must have been good for it!?


----------



## YYCHM (Mar 24, 2019)

Dabbler said:


> In the morning I'll post a pic of it on the truck if you like.



Please do.


----------



## Tom Kitta (Mar 24, 2019)

Its just 1300 lbs. Still it would be a strain for longer distance on a small pickup like Tacoma. 

Its 1ph so no need to worry about power.

Great buy - enjoy!


----------



## Janger (Mar 24, 2019)

Great pictures John.


----------



## Dabbler (Mar 24, 2019)

It is 3 phase 2 horsepower.  I have a 2HP VFD that I share amongst common current motors. 

It was tarped and oiled, and I'm just taking a break before unloading.  Pictures soon!


----------



## CalgaryPT (Mar 24, 2019)

Wh


Dabbler said:


> So it is a Modern Tool supplied Precision Matthews 935VS. The specs are *here*
> 
> The loading bay door was 5" taller than the bay of my truck, and we used a Loading dock ramp to ease it down to the bed of the truck.  Those pesky lifting bars were too wide to fit across the bed so we had to cant the mill at an angle and use the bars at an angle also.  Raised it on the lifting bars, lowered the jack and pulled out.  Then (the long part) lowered it right to the bed of the truck.
> 
> In the morning I'll post a pic of it on the truck if you like.


Where did you get the lifting bars from, or did you make them John? Your mill has the same issue as my ironworker: too narrow for a pallet jack.


----------



## Dabbler (Mar 24, 2019)

I got them from Modern tool, but in a couple of weeks I'll have a set of my own.  I'm also looking to buy a 20" pallet jack because it will fit all my machines...


----------



## Dabbler (Mar 24, 2019)

Here's part 2 of the move: Unloading off the truck and getting it into the garage...
 Setting up the gantry crane:





Getting ready to lift:





Ready to lower:





Rollin' it in with a little help...


----------



## CalgaryPT (Mar 24, 2019)

Dabbler said:


> I got them from Modern tool, but in a couple of weeks I'll have a set of my own.  I'm also looking to buy a 20" pallet jack because it will fit all my machines...


Did you buy or rent them?  I sure could have used those in some of my moves.  Where are you sourcing your pallet jack from? Asking because ULINE makes an adjustable width model.


----------



## Johnwa (Mar 24, 2019)

Wow, looks brand new!


----------



## Janger (Mar 24, 2019)

@Dabbler I would have come and helped !


----------



## YYCHM (Mar 24, 2019)

What is Dabbler replacing?????


----------



## Dabbler (Mar 24, 2019)

I am labouring under the misapprehension I need a mill for each hand.  I will eventually sell one mill, but I don't know whuch one yet.


----------



## Dabbler (Mar 24, 2019)

@CalgaryPT   wow.  an adjustable width model.  That's really cool.  I'm looking into buying a narrower pallet jack, so I'll have an extra to get rid of.  I really like the 'high lift pallet jacks' but they are very spendy and not narrow enough to fit my machines.

I borrowed the lifting bars, but at the cost of gas, it will be better if I make a pair, so that goes into the job pile.

@Johnwa - it has seen a couple of hundred hours.  Needs a good clean and lube.  the nuts and veeways are like new.

@PeterT Thanks for the offer.  I'll be sure to take you up on that if needed.  I need to get used to a variable speed head and having downfeed, etc!  My other mill is a belt drive on a VFD, so it feels very different.


----------

